# detector de colores RGB



## camilo7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola estoy haciendo un detector de colores RGB(rojo, verde y azul) tengo pensado usar un cny70 pero no se como cuadrarlo para q me realiza esta funcion gracias de a quien me pueda ayudar


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 16, 2010)

ummm. CNY70 o cualquier otro sensor optico (fotodiodo o fototransistor). El truco esta en ponerle a cada uno un filtro del  color a sensar. 

Otra forma es usar lentes dicroicos que hagan la separacion de colores.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2010)

claro, pues esos sensores son muy precarios...miden desde distancias muy cercanas y no detectan colores...solo infrarrojo..

entonces deberias irte un poco mas a la ciencia e hilar mas fino buscando que frecuencias tiene cada haz de luz, utilizar un receptor bastante caro, amplificadores operacionales, y luego frecuencimetros...diria yo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 16, 2010)

camil7: No debiste abrir un doble post con tu consulta. Mejor pega el video de youtube en este para que el moderador elimine el otro.  Saludos.


----------



## luisperezmedina (Feb 16, 2010)

Yo hice un detector de colores consta en el uso de un LDR y comparo los voltajes con tres opanes (Rojo verde azul). los esquemas y info estan aca :

http://www.philohome.com/sensors/colorsensor.htm

 espero te sirva


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

Sería bueno que *Camilo7* comente algo mas sobre ¿ Que es lo que necesita ?


----------



## camilo7 (Feb 17, 2010)

bueno primero gracias por sus respuesta
segundo pues mi intencion es usar el cny70 a detectar frente a cartulinas de los colores rojo verde y azul esto me votaria un voltaje diferente cada uno y de ahi pienso sacarlo a un circuito de 555 para q*ue* me transforme esos voltajes en una señal y ed ahi si sacarlo a unos filtros q*ue* me determine cada color espero averme echo entender y nuvamente gracias por los q*ue* se toman el tiempo de leer y ayudarme


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

camilo7: la sugerencia de luisperezmedina me gusta. Hoy tienes una ventaja, puedes conseguir leds de colores, que hace unos pocos años antes no se tenian. Puedes ensayar con leds Rojos, verdes y azules, pero tambien dispones de leds blancos. En el video que pusiste en el DOBLE POST se aprecia que usan tres leds de colores.

Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 18, 2010)

opino igual que techno...

no te conviene utilizar los malditos CNY...porque solo funcionan con frecuencias de infrarrojos, y a muy corta distanciaaaaaaaa

podes hacerle caso a nuestro amigo luisperezmedina y utilizar ese circuito con comparadores amplificadores operacionales y las LDR que se consiguen muy facilmente, y baratas...y hay miles de formatos y valores...


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

En http://www.electro-tech-online.com/robotics-chat/7175-how-can-i-sense-colors-cny-70-a.html hay una consulta si se puede usar el CNY70 para detectar colores. Salu2.


----------



## Xelaju (May 16, 2010)

Por favor me pueden ayudar a hacer un detector de colores RGB solo con componentes analogos ya que me lo dejaron de tarea pero no se ni por donde empezar y la verdad se muy poco de electrónica.


----------



## fernandoae (May 17, 2010)

> entonces deberias irte un poco mas a la ciencia e hilar mas fino buscando que frecuencias tiene cada haz de luz, utilizar un receptor bastante caro, amplificadores operacionales, y luego frecuencimetros...diria yo.


JAJA 
No hace falta mucho, tres leds (rojo verde azul) y una ldr. Se van accionando los leds de a uno y se mide la resistencia... en funcion de eso se sabe el color del objeto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAYQf88-rnQ


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2010)

lo de la LDR es válido pero...no tanto...por que?

por el simple hecho de que la LDR varía su resistividad con la intensidad lumínica y no con la frecuencia de onda recibida.

si bien diferentes frecuencias tienen a la misma potencia intensidades diferentes...son muy mínimas las variaciones...sin embargo el mismo color (rojo por ejemplo) va a cambiar la resistividad de la LDR con sólo aumentar la intensidad...

digamos reduciendo la resistencia limitadora, o aumentando la tension, o como quieran..

en resumen:
CNY descartado
LDR descartado

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 17, 2010)

No seas cerrado  este metodo funciona perfecto. Sino los de lego ni se hubiesen gastado en fabricarlo en serie no te parece?

Aca hay mas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbmYcdXjvJM&feature=related


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2010)

bueno pero en ese circuito yo aprecio varias cosas:

1) los led's estan en el circuito (rojo, verde, azul) estan regulados y todo
2) las LDR tambien estan en el circuito y el principio de funcionamiento es la absorción o reflexion de la luz en el objeto


como funciona? con operacionales, con PIC, etc?


----------



## fernandoae (May 17, 2010)

> 1) los led's estan en el circuito (rojo, verde, azul) estan regulados y todo


No estan calibrados, solo se encienden, con 20mA. 



> 2) las LDR tambien estan en el circuito y el principio de funcionamiento es la absorción o reflexion de la luz en el objeto


Si, asi es como funciona (es una sola ldr).Esta hecho con un Pic, pero no es la unica alternativa.

El circuito detecta los colores asi:
Primero se enciende el led rojo y se mide la resistencia de la ldr.
Despues el verde y se mide la resistencia nuevamente.
El azul y lo mismo.
Y en base a esos tres valores se puede estimar de forma precisa el color del objeto...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 18, 2010)

si, eso me di cuenta...eso lo hace siempre cuando se presiona el boton de inicio hace eso...prende las 3 luces en secuencia...seguramente mide y compara y listo.

pero son esos 3 colores solamente, y a ese intensidad lumínica...pero supongo que se puede calibrar para distintos colores e intensidades...

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 19, 2010)

Usando el adc del pic en 8 bits tenes 255 posibles valores para cada color, o sea que teoricamente podria detectar 16 mil colores... aunque no depende solo de eso, depende de la sensibilidad de la ldr ( o fotodiodo podria usarse, por que no? es mas rapido), pero antes de seguir me gustaria saber que es lo que necesita el compañero... para no hacer algo que despues no le sea util...
Si me hago un tiempo hago un sensor con un pic 12F679 que es lo que tengo a mano, mi idea es usar un pin para el rojo y otro para azul y verde (si, con un pin manejo los dos), uno para la ldr (aunque no sea analogico igual se puede usar una tecnica para medir resistencia), y con dos mas manejo un registro de desplazamiento para mostrar el color con 7 leds, uno por color...


----------



## fernandoae (May 21, 2010)

Otro pequeño aporte http://www.instructables.com/id/Color-Detection-Using-RGB-LED/


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 6, 2010)

Que pasa si este circuito, lo uso para detectar un objeto de color en un movil mientras
Me desplazo y recorro una ruta?
La distancia como me afecata.
los tres valores analogicos de voltaje conservarian su diferencia entre si
Pero serian mas bajos entre mas distancia y viceversa!!!!!!!!!
Si cierto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2010)

ya si lo que queres hacer es un circuito que simule los ojos para una persona daltónica pues no creo que llegues muy lejos...

este circuito funciona asi como se ve en el video..no a grandes distancias, y con mezcla de otros colores y luces...

los ojos humanos son sensores muy especiales, la tecnología no ha podido acercarse ni un poco a esa "tecnología natural"


----------



## rosewitchy (Jun 8, 2011)

camilo7 dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo un detector de colores RGB(rojo, verde y azul) tengo pensado usar un cny70 pero no se como cuadrarlo para q me realiza esta funcion gracias de a quien me pueda ayudar



Seguramente ya lo abras solucionado pero para las personas que tengan que detectar colores y quieran usar un RGB, yo hice un tutorial y un video:






el tuto esta en http://electronicabasicalatina.blogspot.com/

Si alguien tiene duda con mucho gusto se la respondo.


----------



## luisqpra (Ago 1, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> No estan calibrados, solo se encienden, con 20mA.
> 
> 
> Si, asi es como funciona (es una sola ldr).Esta hecho con un Pic, pero no es la unica alternativa.
> ...



pero solo funciona conesos tres colores no hay una manera para que tambien detecte los colores secundarios y/o tercearios

este circuito puede funcionar para mas colores?(secundarios,terciarios,blanco y negro)
y me puedes hacer el favor y dar el diseño del circuito?¡


----------



## mcpiebot (Ago 1, 2011)

Para detectar colores desde los primarios hasta cualquiera, se usa el sensor  ADJD-S371-Q999.

El método de la fotoresistencia o el sensor infrarrojo no son mis favoritos me parecen bastante deficientes.

Saludos!


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 1, 2011)

Probá con el circuito de ROSEWITCHY. Hata aquí es lo mas lógico que vi.
Con los tres colores fundamentales podés formar o distinguir todos los colores del espectro (esto es física). Y yo cambiaría la LDR por fotocélulas de silicio ( remitite a Hamamatsu de Japón) con operacional a la salida. Todo es prueba y error.
Para precios en electrónica mira www.futureelectronics.com. Tiene varios sensores y envía a todo el mundo.
Chau. Suerte.


----------



## juanpablo9108 (Abr 3, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Usando el adc del pic en 8 bits tenes 255 posibles valores para cada color, o sea que teoricamente podria detectar 16 mil colores... aunque no depende solo de eso, depende de la sensibilidad de la ldr ( o fotodiodo podria usarse, por que no? es mas rapido), pero antes de seguir me gustaria saber que es lo que necesita el compañero... para no hacer algo que despues no le sea util...
> Si me hago un tiempo hago un sensor con un pic 12F679 que es lo que tengo a mano, mi idea es usar un pin para el rojo y otro para azul y verde (si, con un pin manejo los dos), uno para la ldr (aunque no sea analogico igual se puede usar una tecnica para medir resistencia), y con dos mas manejo un registro de desplazamiento para mostrar el color con 7 leds, uno por color...



en mi caso necesito hacer es un selector de colores pero como no tengo demasiada experiencia me gustaría que me guiara en el código para un pic 18f4550 gracias


----------



## animeid (Jun 3, 2012)

rosewitchy dijo:


> Seguramente ya lo abras solucionado pero para las personas que tengan que detectar colores y quieran usar un RGB, yo hice un tutorial y un video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HF5DPC_jYI
> 
> ...




Entonces lo puedo hacer con cualquier pic de serie 18


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola a todos,
Primero que nada.. lo bueno de usar CNY es que es en valores de infrarojo.. es decir que la luz ambiente no te afecta en los valores.. por ejemplo.. si queres hacer un robot siguelineas con un LDR o un RGB la luz ambiente "ensucia" los valores y de este modo puede que el robot tome desiciones erroneas.. (me ha pasado jajaja)

por otra parte.. me gusta lo de RGB, hace tiempo que estoy buscando como hacer uno de manera sencilla.. 
ROSEWITCHY te animas a subir el circuito del tutorial que dejaste en el comentario #22?

Gracias, 
LucioBarbieri

PD: aca les dejo el link de un circuito de CNY.. 
http://www.google.com.uy/imgres?hl=...57&start=12&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:20,i:126


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 17, 2012)

Busquen en Google: Desarrollo y construccion de un medidor de color. Allí encontarán un desarrollo completo de mi autoría y datos como para poder encarar esos proyectos que tienen.


----------



## Jhonx Andres (Oct 25, 2012)

luisperezmedina dijo:


> Yo hice un detector de colores cosnta en el uso de un LDR y comparo los voltajes con tre opanes (Rojo verde azul). los esquemas y info esatn aca http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-sensor de color.html espero te sirva



me podrian subir el circuito y el programa por favor

http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-sen...e color.html  no abre esta pagina sale error


----------

